# Has your cob got this freezemark? Sg13 (sg1j) with a heart?



## bellasg23 (20 December 2018)

Looking for a cob mare with the freezemark sg13 (looks like sg1j) with a heart under, 4 white socks, wall eye, white tail should be around 15hh, im desperate to find out what happened to her! I need piece of mind x the freeze mark should be in a black patch under where the saddle would go x cant attach pictures but can always email them to you if you think you have her! Was passported as mary born 2013, lovely chunky weight cob x


----------

